# Microdermabrasion vs Exfoliation. Differences?



## javariah (Feb 26, 2006)

I know Microdermabrasion uses smaller beads, but does this exfoliate the skin more or less than normal exfoliators? I ask because i'm interested in evening out my skin tone, and read in one of the threads that microdermabrasion helps. I do exfoliate regularly, but have never tried using a microdermbrasion kit.

Any differences between what the products do? Thanks!


----------



## wannabemadeover (Feb 26, 2006)

I wanna know too! do u do both or one or the other? if u do both how often should each be done? Im new to all this stuff and Im taking notes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 4getmeNot (Feb 26, 2006)

Microdermabrasion uses Aluminium Oxide crystals, which are stronger than regular exfoliators. So, to answer your question, microderm is more effective. You should do microderm once a week, until finished. They do the same thing, except micro is at a more accelerated rate. I would suggest avoiding microderm if your acne-prone. Try a chemical peel instead. It will help to even out your skintone too. Otherwise though, it's micro is ok. :icon_chee


----------



## korina981 (Feb 27, 2006)

i'm curious too... i have acne prone uneven skin that is very sensitive and prone to flakiness when i use certain products (and oily all other times!) ... i was thinking of using stuff with AHA's in them.


----------



## javariah (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh ok. Thankyou for your input! Sounds like something i do want to try out!


----------



## wannabemadeover (Feb 27, 2006)

thanks for clearing that up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chasi_T (Mar 1, 2006)

_I have had 2 microdermabrasion treatments done at Dr office and you would not believe the difference in how my skin looked. Everyone said my skin was glowing. My pores were reduced dramatically, blackheads were gone,and hardly any acne. I had my microdermabrasion done 4 weeks apart. This cost $100.00, but insurance pays for it. The procedure they use to file with insurance is surgery. ...$15.00 co-pay. I have to travel an hour(live in small town) to the Dr and have not been back in about 6 weeks.So I did some research on the machines...Very expensive. But, I did find aluminum oxide crystals so I ordered. I used a round, double headed, electric toothbrush and added a little water and AOC then started exfoliating. Recomended to use only 1-2 times a week. This worked great! I will add a little to my facewash also each day. A little goes a long way. Just thought you might want to give it a try. _


----------



## wannabemadeover (Mar 1, 2006)

sounds nice! u are lucky your insurance covers it! Is this common? I would think it would be considered cosmetic...


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 1, 2006)

wow. so would i. how cool that the insurance covered it!


----------



## chasi_T (Mar 1, 2006)

Well on my first visit, my Dr ask if I had insurance, she said that if you have any active acne MOST insurances will pay..... What a blessing!! The only thing they will not pay for (so far) is my glyco peel, which is only $45.00. But I was searching online and I found on Ebay the same EXACT peel they used on me,,,,made by Glytone for $20.00 each . All you do is open pack and apply to face, (the gauze/pad in the pack has the glyco already on it). The glyco didn't do much for me at all... No peeling or anything. I ordered some TCA,,,,gonna give it a try just as soon as I get my nerve up.


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 8, 2006)

hi.. i hear you mention that you have acne prone skin. did your blemishes react to the microdermabraison? did it help? i have acne prone skin but i've really been dyin to try a microderm..


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 8, 2006)

They CAN burn your skin though, but nothing too drastic, if you use too high or a concentration or do it too often.


----------



## chasi_T (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh! I did not know that. I guess since it is called a "Peel" I assumed that it was sappose to peel. Thanks for the info.


----------



## chasi_T (Mar 9, 2006)

Mac, Yes I do have acne prone skin. I have cystic acne, which I take antibiotics for. I also have sun damage and large pores. Microdermabrasion takes care of all of that....especially the large pores. It did help with the acne...I did have a few breakouts but it wasn't bad. You do have to keep it up,,,like one ever 6 weeks,,, for how long you have to have it done, depends on how bad your skin is. If you can't get to a Dr or another place that does microderm you should try ordering aluminum oxide crystals and do it yourself using an electric toothbrush. I do this, it does a good job. I also use a little bit of crystals in my facial wash every morning and night.


----------

